# John deere 316 bout to set it on fire! Please help



## Benwillis1986 (Apr 2, 2017)

I have search and have not really come up with a answer on my charging issue, my battery and middle vr lead read bout 12.6vdc and my stator leads read bout 43vac no ohm reading on stator leads, have checked the ground and cleaned it of corrosion, all positive are clean and tight as well, when u take the ground off the battery it dies. Can some one please help me. Also have a surging issue, can fix by choking but seems that the govenor is moving when surging at high throttle. Is it supposed to? Any help is appreciated, i like the little tractor and it seems to be in good shape, cept for these issues.


----------



## Benwillis1986 (Apr 2, 2017)

Engine is linamar lx 790


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The Onan/Linamar engine requires the battery to keep the voltage regulator properly functioning. Remove the battery and the ignition will shut down.

If you are having trouble with battery charging when running, I would suspect the regulator is bad if the battery is good. A bad battery will also keep the regulator from functioning properly.

Surging under load is indicative of a carburetor in need of service.


----------

